# Lifevest question



## scdavis (Feb 17, 2009)

Is anyone billing for interrogation of Lifevest?  Lifevest is a wearable recording device used when a patient is having a cardiac symptom.  Readings are submitted to the particular company and then the doctor interprets it thru a computer.
Last year we used cpt code 93741 but I am not finding a code for wearable device that would fit in CPT 2009.  Help!!!


----------



## heycodinglady (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi.  I was having the same issue.  It looks like 93292 is the code for Interrogation devise evaluation; wearable defibrillator system.  This came from our LifeVest rep.


----------



## akappel (Apr 12, 2019)

*Remote*

93292 is specific to in person. Is there anything we can use for remote checks?


----------

